# sr20vet



## 200sxsr20de (Jun 18, 2002)

i've just heard of this engine today. i was wondering if it's possible to swap a sr20de for a sr20vet and if so, whats required. i have a 97 200sx se-r and am lookin for the kinda extra boost a 2r20vet would give me.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it's a newer engine so it's harder to find... you can get a SR20VE and turbo it yourself, it's been done (even with auto tranny).


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2002)

*yup sure is...*

Yup actually. Its possible to swap the SR20VET...The same swap as the SR20DET. The only thing is im not sure is JWT has the program for the VET yet. But you can swap it with the VE and turbo the VE. There are many different routes...


----------



## 200sxsr20de (Jun 18, 2002)

do you know how much a swap like that would cost? or what companies i could look into about trying to purchase one from?


----------

